
The U.S. China Trade War May Cause Multipolarity Instead of Deglobalisation - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/the-u-s-china-trade-war-may-cause-multipolarity-instead-of-deglobalisation-b8e108a47965
======
ksaj
I've wondered if MAGA was about to "Help Make China At Least As Great As
America" instead. This article suggests a few ways it potentially could.

